
Blogger rigs Google to catch Goldman code seekers - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/nancymiller/2009/07/08/blogger-rigs-google-to-catch-goldman-code-seekers/
======
jacquesm
As funny as this is from a law enforcement point of view it is useless, doing
a google search and clicking on a link is hardly a bad thing in anybodies
book.

Still to be caught with your pants down in such a trivial sting is
embarrassing, and I'm sure that all those caught up in the net will be boning
up on tor and anonymizers.

